

Ask HN: Any meetups going on in SF? - canterburry

Just moved to SF from the Midwest and am looking to get plugged into the Bay Area tech scene. I've been hanging out at HN for a while and would also love to meet some startup hungry people to exchange and bounce ideas off of.<p>Where are some good places people go/hang out and is there maybe a good source for up to date event/meeting listings in the area?
======
charliepark
Well ... a little over an hour from now will be the Lean Startup Circle (SF
Chapter) meeting, at UCSF. <http://www.meetup.com/Lean-Startup-Circle/> I'd
get over there tonight if I were you.

~~~
canterburry
darn...not going to make it on such short notice. Joined your meetup group
though for future meetings. Thanks so much!

------
fredisawesome
<http://www.meetup.com> is an obvious one.

Another cool one is <http://www.plancast.com>. This allows you to see what
meetups people in your network are going to.

